# Tracking naval service of Dunkirk little ship



## jecuk (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi. Earlier this year we bought Lady Gay a Dunkirk Little Ship. 

Her official history has a gap however and I was wondering whether this forum might help. She was handed over to the navy at the start of the war and we would love to find some details on what name or number she was commissioned under and any tips on finding out more about what she did before and after Dunkirk.

I appreciate any help you can offer.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome aboard from Glorious Devon.
Let's hope some of our members maybe able to fill in the gaps for you.
Peter4447


----------



## Skye Sierra (Aug 23, 2007)

jecuk said:


> Hi. Earlier this year we bought Lady Gay a Dunkirk Little Ship.
> 
> Her official history has a gap however and I was wondering whether this forum might help. She was handed over to the navy at the start of the war and we would love to find some details on what name or number she was commissioned under and any tips on finding out more about what she did before and after Dunkirk.
> 
> I appreciate any help you can offer.


Hi jecuk,

Although you probably know this already she was previously owned by a Paul Richards (when she was called the 'Mehatis'). Some detail can be found at www.thamesvintageboatclub.com
They may be able to help in you're search

Regards

Roger


----------



## jecuk (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks. Yes, I have found that out and am chasing that line of enquiry. If they had many details they should have appeared on the official site but they may know a bit more. I have also written to the Royal Naval Museum.


----------



## Skye Sierra (Aug 23, 2007)

okay, I've got a mate who's a coastie down at Thames and who also owns a vintage boat thought not onew of the little ships. I'll see if he'll do a bit of digging for you.

Regards

Roger


----------



## jecuk (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jecuk (Jun 16, 2008)

Unfortunately, the Royal Navy Museum has been unable to help as apparently records of auxilliary ships were poor at that time. I have written to the Merseyside Maritime Museum as apparently they may be able to help. 

Any other ideas from the forum?


----------



## aholtham (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi, the LADY GAY was previously owned by Major Cook in 1939. In September 1941 was Requisitioned by the Ministry of War Transport under the R(T98B) Net Charter Agreement for £6.0.0d. Initially she served with the War Department under this agreement until the 10.2.42 when she was compulsory acquired by the MOWT for further duties as a motor boat in the War Department. She was finally laid up for disposal on the 24.4.44. Records indicate she was sold by H.M. Government in April 1946, although Lloyds Register of Yachts still listed her with the HM Government in 1947. MOWT records describe her as having a previous owner of Vernon Bodley, whether this was prior to her war department service or prior to disposal I am not sure.

I am sure you would like to know what duties she did within the war department. This I do not know. It depends on where she operated. If it was the Thames then she could have been involved in servicing the numerous war department defences built in the Thames Estuary or just simply acting as a tender or training vessel for water borne army personnel.

Unfortunately I am not aware of any records existing which will allow you to dig deeper into to this part of her history.

Good Luck and I hope this is of some help. Regards Tony Holtham, World Ship Society British Armed Forces Historical Research Small Craft Group.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Down in 1949 as Reg to a J.W.Gozzett of Winsford, Church Road, Whicham Bishops, Essex.


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

What's a 'Gay Lady'?


----------



## jecuk (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you very much for all the help. Now I just have to do a bit more digging on the period before she was acquired as it looks like she must have gone to Dunkirk in a private capacity before requisition.


----------



## aholtham (Nov 22, 2007)

If you look at the film Dunkirk, it mentions that certain pleasure craft over 30ft were required to be registered although not taken up for duties with the Ministry of War Transport. Until Dunkirk hit the headlines the need for such small craft was not really thought through. However with the numbers needed for such duties along the South Coast those that were requisitioned for Dunkirk were kept on therefaterwards for auxiliary harbour patrol duties and other mundane tasks. It was only the larger steam yachts that had been taken up for Royal Naval duties and there whereabouts had been chartered months beforehand. Regards Tony.


----------

